# My betta is such a picky eater! lol



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

So when I first got Ren, he LOVED his pellets. He was so happy because he blew little bubble nests and everything. So one day, I tried blood worms. He didn't like them at first, but now he LOVES them lol. 

So every day now when I feed him, I give him 2-3 pellets. He doesn't touch them, and looks up at me lol. 

Then, When I put in blood worms, he goes CRAZY! haha. 

Afterward when he's sure I won't give him any more, THEN he eats his pellets. So funny!


What do your betta do?


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

Not food related, but my Betta Jazz likes to give me a heart attack by laying in a depression he makes in the gravel behind.one of his rocks and look dead. I always freak out at him XP then when he sees my hand next to the glass he immediately starts swimming around looking innocent.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Kasterborous will charge/flare at me if he sees me with the bag o'pellets, and won't stop flaring until I feed him! sometimes he'll flare AFTER he's finished eating. He's a total silly old grump, lol


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

My fish is weird, I haven't fed them bloodworms yet, will soon, but my fish diablo will eat one pellet quickly, then I put his next one in, and he ignores it until I step back, then he's fine. Weird fish.


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

Lol, all of your fish are so funny! And Diablo13, my boyfriend loves that game C:


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Game?


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, Diablo? You don't know it's a game? lol.


----------



## Hinata (Jul 21, 2011)

Hikaru is always waiting for his meal in the morning when I get up. I have two large holes in the top of my tank that aren't covered (I make sure that the water isn't filled close enough to them to where he can jump out) and that's where I feed him. He goes in circles around the hole when he sees me grab the container of pellets. It's so cute and once his meal is over he begins to make a nest of bubbles for me. He must be grateful that I've given him such a great home. :-D


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

haha my bettas will eat anything I put in the tank! 
XD they even nip at fingers, eye droppers, bubbles, and plastic tweezers! Kasumi jumps like 5 inches outta the water to bite my spouses finger X'D 

I feed mine NLS Betta pellets, bloodworms, daphnia, and beefheart. They are gonna get some krill treats soon too! But rarely. I accidently overfed a female today... she kept eating and eating and eating. Lil' piggie  She doesnt get to eat for a day now shes so fat, stuffed full of eggs and food. She used "the face" ... O^O


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh, you mean the addicting computer game? I actually named my fish that because he's blood-red, like devil colored


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

Haha, that's funny you guys C: My betta circles around too! it's cute. And Diablo13, That's cool C: My boyfriends first betta was red and he named it blaze. He forgot about diablo and then changed his name to that lol.


----------

